# (SUCHE) RDA Garrosh



## Buffed-lieb-haber (29. Januar 2014)

Hey suche eine Rolle der Auferstehung auf dem deutschen PVE Realm Garrosh!

Meldet euch


----------



## schnuz25 (8. Februar 2014)

ich kann dir eine schicken brauch nur deine email
lg


----------

